# Solved: Windows 98 Reboots upon shutdown



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

Anybody ever hear of a Win 98SE machine rebooting when you tell it to shutdown. My mom has this issue. She goes to start-->shutdown-->shutdown. It shutsdown then restarts. The only way to get it to stay off is by pressing and holding the power switch. I do know that nothing was installed as she knows. She is the only one to use it.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you any Firewalls such as Zone Alarm etc. on the PC?

Also take a look at this might help

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=238096&product=w98

and this one

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;196008


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Also check that Microsoft Critical updates are up to date..
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Drew7997:

Go here and click the .exe link. Save the file somewhere and allow it to download. After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to start the install process. This will install it in *C:\Program Files\HijackThis*. Double-click the "HijackThis.exe" file to open the program's window. Run a scan with it, then save the resulting log in text format with Notepad. Copy-and-paste the entire contents of the log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Go into Power Options in the Control Panel. Set the power scheme to "Always On" and set everything else to "Never". Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot if prompted to.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah I know about the hijack. I use it often myself. I'm just 3 hours away. kinda hard to perform the scan. just curious if anybody had issues.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Microsoft has been aware of the problem for some time..
You can d/load a shutdown patch from their website..can lay my hand on that link..
But can be d/loaded from..
http://www.usban.com/win98seusbguide.htm


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..correct link..
http://www.usbman.com/win98seusbguide.htm


----------



## Jeffair10 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello all you techies!; I have found this thread which relates to my prob, so rather than start a new one, I revived this one...
Well my prob is that my freshly installed copy of Win98SE on a old AMD-K6 and an old Asus motherboard, bios (P5A-B) which used to have win98 regular edition on it does not shutdown ..... it just simply reboots! - every time!
There is nothing else installed at all, just the OS.
If I boot it into safe mode, it does shutdown properly ("it is safe to shut your computer off" message)
BUt, even when I selective start it in reg mode with everything deselected, it just restarts :-(
I can hear the HDs shutdown for a second, but the processer fan never stops

I have downloaded the above patch and it has not hepled..

Any suggestions would be grand, as this is very, very frustrating

~ Jeff


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check the suggestions here.
http://aumha.org/win4/a/shutdown.htm
Let us know if that helps.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for the direction, it is just that I have already exhausted that list...... That really deals with the hanging that my main computer had when it had the factory installed Win ME < what a drag that OS is....lol

What is truly puzzeling, is that, as I mentioned earlier, in safe mode it shuts down properly (it is safe to turn your computer off - message) and when I summon the task man it shows only Explorer running.
And when I selective start it with no boxes at all checked, there is also only the Explorer running in task man but the bloody thing reboots - every time!

The crux is that this old computer is going to a elder statesman who has never had a computer and a newbie like such will not know a lick about troubleshooting so I'd like to get the thing operating properly for him from the get go... although it is incredibly slow..

One thing I just noticed is that it has 440MB of RAM - and thought that was a bit odd. Turns out the guy has stuffed a 256MB PC133 stick in there along with a couple PC100 sticks; is that ok? I believe the board is supposed to have PC100.
I need to go to bed. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I would say it may be related to hardware and or hardware drivers, but pinpointing the culprit may be a gigantic task.

Have you tried manually stopping the running programs (CTRL-ALT-DEL) one at a time to confirm if any his causing the problem?

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi when in safe mode less drivers etc are loaded so to shutdown will be fast and easy.
Check in Device manager for yellow exclamation marks.
As a test remove the PC 133 stick of Ram.
In msconfig startup tab untick all Except.
ScanRegistry and SystemTray.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Jul 15, 2006)

OK I have removed the PC133 ram - no difference except even slower general operation 

I have done all the mods I can do via the msconfig feature...

Might there be a registry mod I can do?

I have booted it up to the point that only explorer is running (via selective start) and the thing still reboots like clockwork. Honestly, I wish it would hang!

I have ran the nifty little "End It All" app on it and no difference

It will boot into Dos

Observation of this deal has revealed that when in normal mode and "shutdown" is selected the hard drive actually powers down and stops spinning for a second or two, and then it beeps and reboots. But when in safe mode and "shutdown" is selected, the message "it is safe to turn off the computer" appears without any change - i.e. no power down of any components.

Your help is appreciated; this is truly perplexing


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Have you tried or checked if fast shutdown is disabled?

1. Click *Start*, point to *Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Information*.
2. On the *Tools* menu, click *System Configuration Utility*.
3. On the *General* tab, click *Advanced*.
4. Click to select the *Disable Fast Shutdown* check box, click *OK*, and then click *OK*.
5. Click *Yes* when you are prompted to restart your computer.

Disabling fast shutdown changes the FastReboot value data from 1 to 0 in the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Shutdown

Source:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/187607

Even if it shows as disabled in the *System Configuration Utility*, it may be worth seeing if the registry key is correct, i.e., set to 0.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi did you check Device manager?
Can be a corrupted driver..some times the Video driver.
Also in msconfig untick all entries in Config sys and Autoexec.bat>appy>ok>reboot.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you. 

Yes fast shutdown is @ "0"

Device manager is clear of any probs

I have deselected the Config.sys and Autoexec.bat files and no change

Could it need a bios tweak?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi random restarts and hanging at shutdown can be..Faulty Ram..Overheating..Power supply.. Video card.
Id remove all sticks of Ram and test by trying one at a time.
Make a note of Video card and drivers installed and in device manager revert back to the VGA drivers.
That's all I can suggest at the moment.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I would try the following in Safe Mode:

Control Panel > System > Device Manager.

Delete ALL entries under Display Adapter and restart in Normal Mode. Test.

Next, and again in Safe Mode, delete ALL entries under Sound, etc..., restart in Normal Mode and test.

I would go through deleting all the entries one at a time and always in Safe Mode, except System Devices, and test.

If that doesn't help I would strip the system down to its bare minimum, no sound card, no PCI cards, no modem, take out everything "superfluous" and test.

Of course a corrupted Bios could be the cause, but I'm sure you know the risks if the Bios flash fails.

Anyway, it's obviously weird and I'm obviously curious.

Zee


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't seen this article in this thread yet, might be some steps you haven't tried, like disabling IRQ Steering
Problems Shutting Down Windows 98 Second Edition
Be aware that disabling IRQ Steering can cause problems with USB. Search for *Preventing USB Problems in Win98 SE* at the link blues_harp28 posted a ways back:


blues_harp28 said:


> Hi..correct link..
> http://www.usbman.com/win98seusbguide.htm


Be sure to write down current settings before changing so you can put them back. Nothing worse than getting unexpectedly called away for a few hours, then try to remember what setting you last changed

I would recommend these settings be done before doing any of the other steps:

Control Panel | System Properties | Performance Tab
File System Button Troubleshooting Tab
Check the *Disable write-behind caching for all drives* box.
Leave this checked while trying the rest of the solutions. Uncheck when done.
File System Button Removable Drive Tab
Uncheck *Enable write-behind caching on all removable drives* box if checked.
Leave this unchecked while trying the rest of the solutions. Check when done if desired
Graphics button
Set hardware acceleration to None and test. If that works, move it up a notch at a time

Couple of things the article doesn't mention:
IRQ Steering: If present, uncheck *Get IRQ Table using ACPI BIOS* with *Use IRQ Steering* checked

Right next to IRQ Steering tab is a Settings tab. Change *Device enumeration* from *Use Hardware* to *Use BIOS*
Toggle the BIOS PnP OS setting (wording will vary, Yes/No, Win95/Other Win9x/NT)
There should also be a setting for Reset Configuration Data; set this to Yes/Enabled when changing PnP OS setting. This will force the BIOS to re-enumerate the hardware.
Try all 4 possible combinations of *Device enumeration* and BIOS PnP OS

The PC will have either APM or ACPI support.
For APM PCs

In Device Manger | System | Advanced Power Management Support | Settings
There may be an Enable Power Management check box, it may be in Control Panel | Power management (as Enable APM), or it may not exist. Make sure it is enabled when testing these next two (try them one at a time:
Check the *Force APM 1.0 mode* box if present.
Check the *Disable power status polling* box if present

If both the BIOS and Win98SE have an Enable APM/Enable Power Management setting, try it in all 4 possibilities

ACPI
If both the BIOS and Win98SE have settings to enable/disable, try all 4 possibilities
If the BIOS is ACPI but Win98SE shows APM, you may need to re-install using setup /P j to enable ACPI support. It may have been turned off in the BIOS when Win98SE was installed, or it just wasn't detected properly

Also, check the BIOS for anything relating to PCI Interrupt with choices of *Edge Triggered* and *Level Triggered*.
PCI should be *Level Triggered*
If there is a setting for *PCI Busmaster*, toggle it.

I have an old K²6 system with a similar problem, except it's Win2K that reboots; Win98SE shuts down just fine.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Jeffair10 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea this thing has ACPI, no APM, both in the BIOS and the OS

I have removed all cards and no change

The prob is that it does not hang or do anything like that, it promptly reboots every single time - nothing random, every time, like clockwork

I think that the BIOS is wanting Windows 98SE to do the same "shutdown string" as regular win98, and obviously that isn't going to happen. I think this because it is my experience that reg win98 displays the "It is safe to shut off the computer" screen upon shutdown, and win98SE actually shuts the computer down - i.e. powers it off. 
So in my case, when shutdown is selected, the BIOS wants to clear the cache and end user stuff and simply display the "Safe" message. Yet the OS (Win98SE) is actually trying to shut the power off to all components after clearing the cache, etc. 
Furthermore is the fact that it does display the "Safe" message when shutdown from safe mode - a tale telling sign that the BIOS is not getting the power down instructions from the OS when in safe mode......

After days of changing all sorts of internal peramiters, I am going try to find a BIOS upgrade and re install once again :-( ...

it is a Award Modular BIOS v4.51PG

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Drew7997 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've resolved this problem by building an new PC with XP I believe it was the core 2 duo 6400. can't remember. that machine works like a charm!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: whatever gets it done.


----------

